# Sweet Sara



## Sasha & Joy (May 13, 2003)

Sweet little Sara when I met you 8 short days ago I couldnt wait to get you to our home where you could have a family who loves you and would take good care of you. You will have a big yard to play in plently of food and water, it was a mission to love you and care for you, something your previous owner did not do. 

We brought you home from the shelter on Tuesday and Friday you became ill. You went to the hospital on Saturday and that was the last time I got to see you. I was looking forward to visiting you today and you coming home soon. 

You were so sick and your doctors tried everyting to get you well, we even took you to a specialist 45 minutes away today. 

You were just too weak and tired to fight anymore and your little lungs collapsed.

You touched our lives in the short time we had your with us. Thank your for finding us. You will be missed.

Love,
Mommy, Daddy, Sasha, Tigger and Lola


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, Joy, I'm so sorry to see that little Sara didn't make it, I was hoping and praying she would. I'm glad that she went to the Bridge knowing that you and your family loved and cherished her, even if she only knew you for such a brief period of time.

My condolences to you and your family.








Rest in Peace Baby Sara, may you run and play as a healthy puppy at the Bridge.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

What a loving tribute. You know, Sara was lucky to have had you, brief although it was.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss, but please know that Sweet Little Sara knew she was loved by your family and that she knew it was the best time of her short life.
What a great tribute to her.
Our hearts go out to your family and Thank you for making her a part of your family where she was truly loved.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Run free little Sara, I am so sorry to hear this ending to her brave fight. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweet Sara -








Im so very sorry for your loss, but I know she
knew how much she was loved!!!!


----------



## Sasha & Joy (May 13, 2003)

This is such a heart break, my BF Duke is just devastated, dealing with his greif in the way he does (with tequilia). He was with her when she passed, today our vet called and told us she was having problems and recommended a specialist about 45 minutes from our home.
When he called me at work I was so frustrated that they still really didnt know what was going on with her. As of this morning her fever was down she seemed to be coming around. I never expected this.
He went and picked her up and took her down to the specialist, he said she was unresponsive on the ride. When they got there and they did and xray of her lungs and she had a collapsed lung, the only treatment that they could recommend was a ventilator at $2000 per day and they were not sure if it would work. They suggested the she be put down. He called me and we discussed whether we should bring her back to St. Francis and let them handle it or just bring her home. Then the vet tech got on the phone with me and informed me that she was in arrest and would not make the drive home, he called our vet to get there opinion, and they agreed. We did not want her to suffer and agreed they could do it. 
When Duke got home from the vet he told me that he wanted to spend time with her before it happened and they wheeled her in along with the consent form. He lost it at that point and told them he couldnt sign the paper. He just held her for a moment, said he was sorry and we loved her and she just closed her eyes and went before they could put her down. I never got to say good-bye.

Thank you all for your support our family appreciates it.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Sara. I'm glad she knew she was loved in her last days with you. We'll keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry. when you are able, it would be such a tribute to her memory to offer sanctuary to another. bless your heart, dear little sara-girl. take care joy & duke.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

omg omg omg I am so so so very sorry to hear this, broke my heart. RIP Sara


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm so so sorry to hear this! It just doesn't seem fair - when a wonderful dog finds a wonderful home that should be the beginning of a long happy life together.







Thank you for everything you did for her - from giving her a chance to trying so hard to make her well. I'm sorry your time together was so brief but I'm glad she was loved.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Joy, I am so sorry. This makes me so sad that finally Sara had a family to love her and you all only got a few days together. I'm thankful that at least she had that time with you and that Duke was with her when she went to the bridge. I know in my heart that she knew she was loved and I hope that brings you some comfort. My sincerest condolences to you and Duke...


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Joy, broke my heart reading this story..

God bless you, Duke and the whole family!

Tanya


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I am so sorry that brought tears to my eyes for one to go so young but she knew she was well loved, again I am sorry and you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh nnooooo!!! I am so sorry!!!!!!! I was so hoping she had come around. So many hugs to you and Duke!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Joy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss, Sara was loved by you, your family, and everyone here on this board. I had hoped that she would have survived all this, but unfortunately that didn't happen. Sara was lucky to have you as her guardians, you were willing to do what ever it took to keep her alive. What a wonderful tribute to this little angel who deserves it so much. It really does show how much she was loved. It is very unfortunate that her life was cut short so soon. 

Rest in Peace, Sweet Sara, Run Free


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh gosh, Joy, I hadn't even read through Sara's whole health thread yet when I saw this. Poor sweetie....

I'm so very sorry. You and your family have been through a lot. Bless you for what you have done for this little pup. I was hoping for a very different ending. 

I'm just so sorry. (Gosh darn it. Now I'm crying) It wasn't supposed to end this way. 

Run free little Sara, and know you were loved and wanted.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Lend Me a Pup

I will lend to you for awhile,a German Shepherd pup, God said,
For you to love him while he lives and mourn for him when he's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe two or three
But will you, 'till I call him back, take care of him for me.

He'll bring his charms to gladden you and (should his stay be brief)
you'll always have his memories as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return
But there are lessons taught below I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over in search of teachers true
And from the folk that crowd's life's land I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love Nor think the labor vain,
Nor hate me when I come to take my GSD back again.

I fancied that I heard them say "Dear Lord Thy Will be Done,"
For all the joys this GSD will bring, the risk of grief we'll run.
We'll shelter him with tenderness we'll love him while we may
And for the happiness we've known forever grateful stay.

But should you call him back much sooner than we've planned,
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand.
If, by our love, we've managed, your wishes to achieve
In memory of him we loved, to help us while we grieve,
When our faithful bundle departs this world of strife,
We'll have yet another GSD and love him all his life.

-author unknown


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I am really sorry, hugs for you and your BF.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

This is very sad to read. Sarah had so many people (including me) hoping for her recovery. Poor little pup - many thanks for all the care you gave her and my sincere condolences on her loss.

RIP Sarah.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

My heart breaks for you and your family, it is so painful to lose them at anytime but when they are so young and it is so quick this just makes it all the more painful to me. I was so hoping she would pull through this and I am so sad to see that she didn't. 

Run free sweet Sara, run free...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss of such a young pup.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

joy, i just now saw this....
i'm so very sorry









rip sweet sara,


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

OMG! I am so sorry. This is a true heartbreaker. But, Sara passed to the Bridge knowing that new owners loved her dearly. In the meantime, she will be content and happy but ever waitful for you. God bless.


----------



## Sasha & Joy (May 13, 2003)

Many Thanks to all for your kinds thoughts, support and prayers. You have all made this difficult time somewhat easier and it is appreciated very much. 

Yesterday our Sasha had her annual check up and it was my first time back there since I took Sara in last Saturday. Her Dr. came out into the lobby when we arrived and just hugged me so hard. I know they did everything they could for her. Sara's sweetness touched everyone in that office's heart. 

We do plan on offering our home to another rescue in the near future, in fact I have spent the last 3 days viewing dogs on the petfinder site. 

Once again thanks to all for all the support you have given. It means so much!


----------

